# Little Johnny PG-13



## blackhawk19 (Oct 15, 2007)

Little Johnny was in his 4th grade class when the teacher asked the children what their fathers did for a living. All the typical answers came up.

Fireman, Truck Driver, Salesman, etc. Johnny was being   uncharacteristically quiet and so the teacher asked him about his father.

"My father's an exotic dancer in a gay bar and takes off all his clothes in front of other men. Sometimes, if the coffer is really good, he'll go out to the alley with some guy for money." The teacher, obviously shaken by his statement immediately changed the subject and hurriedly set the other
children to work on a coloring project. She then took Little Johnny aside and asked him, "Is that really true about your father?" 

  "No," said Johnny, "He's the defensive coordinator at the University of Alabama. I was just too embarrassed to tell anyone that."


----------



## monstah (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL, good one! I'm going to change it for my own purposes this week and replace "He's the defensive coordinator at the University of Alabama" with "He's the head coach for the Dallas Cowboys"


----------



## roger (Oct 15, 2007)

Monstah,

Just because New England beat Dallas yesterday, that's no call to get ugly


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ya'll can put in what ever name suits your purpose. Michigan comes to mind


----------

